# JD x324 starts but doesn't stay running



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Need some help. Have a JD 324 that has been running good. But now it won't stay running. It starts ok but as soon as I let off the choke or start to drive it stalls. I can limp along riding the choke. What should I be looking for? Kind of desperate as I have to get the mowing and tilling done in the next 2 days or it won't be done.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Greginnd said:


> Need some help. Have a JD 324 that has been running good. But now it won't stay running. It starts ok but as soon as I let off the choke or start to drive it stalls. I can limp along riding the choke. What should I be looking for? Kind of desperate as I have to get the mowing and tilling done in the next 2 days or it won't be done.


The orifices in the carburetor need cleaning. *BUT*, before removing the carburetor take pictures and or label every linkage connection, spring connection and anything else that might be puzzling during re-assembly . I've even been known to put a dab of paint that color codes a spring end and its connection point as well as linkages being done the same using different color paint on each connection for quick reference .

Now that the carburetor is off *don't let your camera guard down, * because for cleaning to be successful after every little hole and orifice is cleaned the carb must be re-assembled correctly . 

Hopefully someone will have a break down of the carb parts for your tractor so you can better see where all the orifices are. I'm sorry I don't have one .


----------



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I tried to clean it out the best I could. I got the carb off and tried to spray it out but I don't have the proper tools to really get it fully open and cleaned. It didn't help. I am going to take it in tomorrow for proper servicing. Every place to get supplies is closed today of course.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I got acquainted with ultrasonic cleaning some 50 years ago while working in jewelry manufacture when my eyes were better . It is really amazing and although I have never cleaned carburetors with ultrasonic I read nothing but positive things about it. Cleaning is usually accomplished in just a few minutes with very little dis-assembly.

Small units are relative inexpensive now and it wouldn't take many carb cleanings at a dealership to be on the plus side cost wise. If considering this cleaning method, I recommend visiting with a reputable dealer that can suggest the correct detergent solution for your cleaning needs .

Below is a quote from Wikipedia but the full description is also there. 

QUOTE: _" Most hard, non-absorbent materials (metals, plastics, etc.) not chemically attacked by the cleaning fluid are suitable for ultrasonic cleaning. Ideal candidates for ultrasonic cleaning include small electronic parts, cables, rods, wires and detailed items, as well as objects made of glass, plastic, aluminum or ceramic.[8]

Ultrasonic cleaning does not sterilize the objects being cleaned, because spores and viruses will remain on the objects after cleaning. In medical applications, sterilization normally follows ultrasonic cleaning as a separate step.[9]

Industrial ultrasonic cleaners are used in the automotive, sporting, printing, marine, medical, pharmaceutical, electroplating, disk drive components, engineering and weapons industries " ._


----------

